# Problemas con Livewire y pcb wizard



## wochas (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Creo que estoy equivocado , pero no me funciona un circutio , en el Livewire si me funciona

Convierto el circuito con el Pcb Wizard , lo imprimo , lo plancho lo meto en acido y sueldo todo.

Pues no me funciona, ya es el tercer integrado que jodo , y no se si es por el PcbWizard por plancha , hay que selecionar en espejo, o que , pero me esta volviendo loco.


si quereis os paso el circuito


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola!

Tu diseño está mal. Línea MODE??? donde????
No veo a VCC
sus salidas están en corto

no funciona así, no debes dejar conexiones 'al aire'

salu2!


----------



## wochas (Nov 22, 2013)

lo vuelvo a subir 

seria esto luego le pongo los conectors , aun asi , sigue sin funcionar


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 22, 2013)

wochas dijo:


> lo vuelvo a subir
> 
> seria esto luego le pongo los conectors , aun asi , sigue sin funcionar



el diseño sigue mal, no se con exactitud quieras hacer para que pueda ayudarte mejor, lo ideal es leer la hoja de datos y luego lo corriges, pues como dijeron en el foro una vez, no recuerdo quien: "mas vale hoja de datos en mano, que mil circuitos volando" 

LM3914

salu2!



Dejame decirte que no te confíes mucho del Livewire y el Circuit Wizard, muchas veces la simulación es muyy distinta de la prueba real. 
Por ejemplo, el CD4040 es un divisor binario, la primera salida divide entre 2, pues el circuit wizard lo tiene y al simular con este, en vez de dividir su primera etapa entre 2, lo hacía entre 4!
Otra, los mosfets NO sirven en estos programas, pues una vez simulé un circuito con mosfets y me según entraba en corto y el corto marcaba una corriente del orden de los Giga Amperes y Giga Voltios!! Donde cabe eso? Si es un corto, el voltaje disminuye casi o a 0V, y no aumenta!

Por eso, no te confíes mucho en estos programas


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola wochas

Creo que el problema está en los puentes que tienes a las salidas del LM3914.
Mientras una salida está a nivel alto la otra está a nivel bajo provocando un corto circuito.

Tendrás que utilizar compuertas AND, una de 2 entradas y otra hacerla de 7 entradas pues el LiveWire no trae ese tipo de compuertas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola.






Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## wochas (Nov 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias  a los 2 , voy probando y os digo si salio bien , o me volvio a petar..

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 25, 2013)

Hola.

R3 es muy pequeño. Usa 1K.

La corriente en el LED es.

Iled = 12.5V /R1  (en tu caso R1 es 100 ohmios (R3))

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

